# Fly rod in carry on luggage



## nrcspm (Apr 22, 2011)

Anybody tried to haul your fly rod tube in your carry luggage lately? Heading to DC for 4 months and need something to keep me out of trouble. Wanted to pack the flies & tackle in the checked baggage but carry the rod tube. I'm reading different stories and experiences with TSA.


----------



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

*No problems*

I just went on a trip two weeks ago, Houston Hobby to Denver, Denver to Calgary, Calgary to Seattle, Seattle to Houston IAH in 5 days. Not once was I questioned about the rod/reel case.


----------



## Dbalk (Feb 10, 2012)

I had issues with solid metal Sage tubes a couple of years ago. Bought the Orvis safe passage and have had no problems since. 2-3 trips / yr out of DFW. http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=2Y2P


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

I have flown several times with my fly rods and flies without any problems. I had my bag searched through once and the TSA agents saw my fly box and didn't give me any hassles.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

I've taken carry on pack rods on several trips with no problems. I was told by tsa to pack my fishing reels, plyers and lures in my checked luggage but carry on rods that meet the airline requirements were not an issue. Check with your carrier to see what their requirements are. My "pack rods" fit inside my carry on.
Tight Lines!
1fisher77316


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Here is the TSA link about fishing equipment. It even mentions putting flies and reels in carry-on bags.

https://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/hunting-and-fishing-equipment


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Flew to Florida in May and carried on my fly rod. No issues at all.


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

I was held up with a fasttie in Hobby. They couldn't read and understand the instructions.


----------



## nrcspm (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies. I'll be flying from Austin thru dfw to Reagan and hopefully fishing the Potomac and tidal basin soon. Tight lines!!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I am with Dbalk, the Orvis Safe Passage is THE way to go. Carried it to Belize twice no problems, keeps everything safe and organized.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Just flew in from Denver, no problem. Flew to Hawaii and Florida year before and never a single question.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Had my flies/rod/reel in my check in luggage last week on a flight to Michigan through Delta. Really didn't give it much thought. Never had anyone question me.

I did however have a shampoo bottle bust all over my fly rod/reel. Smells good now I suppose.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got back from Alaska with my rod, reel, and flies in my carry on bag and never got asked a thing. They would probaly check your bags if you didn't have rod, reel, flies with you traveling Northwest!!!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem at all - I've traveled long and far with my gear and only places I've ran into trouble - Venezuela (leaving after Los Roques), and Cayman Islands (island hopper from Grand to Little). In both cases, I had to check my rods, reels and fly boxes. All other places, including the states, not a problem.


----------



## secondwind1018 (May 14, 2013)

i have never had a problem in the US with any tackle, however, many fly fishing destinations (most of Central America, Europe) will not let you carry on the rods, which is ridiculous. they have no problem with line or 7/0 hooks, just the rods. belize is cool with it, but roatan, Guatemala, costa rica, Nicaragua all have problems with the rods. never been to panama or Salvador...


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I use a Fishpond carrier, takes 4 rods and reels, no problems. However, I did see a guy turned away with a 7 ft spinning rod last summer, but he had no rod tube or anything.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Only problem I've ever had with fly rod in carry on was leaving Cozumel...ground attendant seemed to want a bribe but backed down when I got the airline involved.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

I flew a while back and I've packed everything minus the fly rod in case. Of course they will want to look in it and make sure it's a fly rod- but it was no issue for me.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, now that I think of it, I did have a near problem in Mexico. The customs officials there asked the value of the rods and my brother said the actual values. We had two rod holders, each with 4 Winstons. $700 times 8 added up quickly in their eyes. The guys brought over another person and they were looking at us very suspiciously until I explained we were both down to fish for a week with a guide. It could have been nothing, but you never know.

Moral of the story is don't give the actual values on rods / reels if asked, especially in countries that are known to have corruption. Say they are cheap just as a deterrent.


----------

